

Debugging in Clojure: Thoughts - jgrodziski
http://brownsofa.org/blog/2014/07/17/debugging-in-clojure-thoughts/

======
itruslove
I wrote a slightly more practically-minded follow-up:
[http://brownsofa.org/blog/2014/08/03/debugging-in-clojure-
to...](http://brownsofa.org/blog/2014/08/03/debugging-in-clojure-tools/)

